# Early Christmas!!!



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

I know everyone loves puppy pictures, so I just had to share. This is our new havanese. His name is Henry. He is our daughter early Christmas present.
We just started our search and I found exactly what I wanted. We needed a calm little boy that would let our 3 year old havanese rule the roost.  I wanted one that looked just like Daisy, I love her coloring. The only thing I did not get was I wanted a bigger hav this time. Daisy is on the smaller side, and I thought it would be fun to have a bigger one. But of course I fell in love with the runt!! He is so sweet, I know I made the right choice. We are all in love with him, and Daisy is doing better than I thought.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Your daughter is lucky and I'm sure thrilled to pieces. I would love Henry for Christmas also. I love his markings and his coat looks so full and nice. I would say your shopping is about done...lol Enjoy and please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

he is so cute!!! love his little face!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! He's so cute and Daisy looks like she's keeping an eye on him like all big sisters should. I'm sure your daughter is thrilled.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Henry is very cute! Love his little tongue sticking out. Wish I could get another Hav for Christmas.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks!! We think he is so cute too.
He does not potty very often. We are crate training and then watching him like a hawk when he is out. All the articles I have read said that they should potty 10-30 min. after eating and drinking, but he will wait hours. Is that normal?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know if it's normal, but it sounds like heaven to me. Sophie seems to go every 10 minutes!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your adorable Henry! From what I can see, he really does look alot like your Daisy in his coloring. That 'frisky' haired puppy look - that is just the cutest thing! Have fun with him. I'll bet your daughter is thrilled to pieces!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Henry is adorable. What a nice before Christmas present. He looks like he's going to have beautiful coloring. Have fun with your baby.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MADDIE​
I cant get Maddies Present to work


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations and Merry Christmas!!
He is adorable!! have fun with your new addition!!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww what a great present. He is so precious...all these new baby hav's makes me want another one :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

IWAP for Christmas!! He's a cutie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Little Henry is just adorable! I see big sister Daisy is already watching over little bro!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM MADDIE TO HENERY​




 http:/youtu.be/8uY9LB2l-o


----------



## Velma (Jul 31, 2010)

Henry is absolutely precious! I love his coloring. I don't know if it is unique or not, but it's unique to me! I think he's a keeper


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Henry is doing so good!!! We have had him 3 nights and he has only gotten up one time to go potty.
We took him to the vet and everything looks great so far. He weights 1lb.12oz.
Daisy was 14 weeks when we got her, so I am not used to having such a small puppy. I am so scared someone is going to step on him, he likes to walk under our feet.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations! He's so cute! I can just smell the puppy breath!


----------



## shiggins (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats! He looks just like my Barkley when he was a baby. Your daughter is so lucky..I want another one for christmas!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He's a muffin!! SOOOO cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! He is such a cutie pie - looks like a little gremlin - LOL How are they getting along??

Boy, the perfect Xmas present!!!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Daisy and Henry are doing better than I thought. Daisy is starting to want to play, but Henry is a little scared of her. The first two days Daisy was not mean, but letting him know who the boss was. And now he gets scared when she tries to play. I hope they can work it out and be best buds!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wanted to give the slide show one last try. I am practicing making slide shows and videos hope you do not mind.  sorry I spelled Henry wrong!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

He's adorable! I could just scoop him up and put him in my pocket lol. I can't imagine how tiny he must be. Too cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What an absolute doll! Cute as can be!!! You are going to have so much fun watching him play with your daughter! Love the coloring!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Suzi - That video is so cute. They are so much fun to make.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Adorable side show. You did a great job. He is so cute. I want to squish him.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a sweet baby - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww, I love the video for Henry you did Suzi, how nice. Henry is a living doll, I would love to see Henry and Lalia?laila, playing together...can you imagine they are both so tiny...Dale, you can get one that small, you can brush him out in a minute..then when he is bigger you can give him to me ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Very cute, Suzi!


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations! He is adorable


----------

